# Live oak, as leaf litter



## Evan Keller (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok, so I'm not sure if anybody else has tried this but after returning from a trip to Savannah GA I realized that the leaves I bring back from NC every year form my viv are live oak leaves. Just curious if anyone else uses these and why they aren't as popular?
They look way better than other oaks like white and red plus their smaller size adds to a more natural look.
Cheers
Evan


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

a lot of people use live oak


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

I'd say live oak is probably the most popular type of leaf litter, with the possible exception of magnolia. Personally, I prefer the live oak because the leaves are small and tend to curl up on the edges, forming a cup shape. These characteristics make them great for microfauna, and it seems to be easier for small frogs to navigate than the large, flat magnolias I used to use.


----------



## Evan Keller (Dec 4, 2008)

Cool, I always thought for some reason magnolia and temperate oak were the more popular leaf litter trees


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I`ve been usuing live oak for years. I have a mixture of the reddish and lighter colors in my tanks. It looks like the perfect forest floor.

John


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I would say Live Oak and Magnolia seem to be the most popular.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I use a mix of all of the above, and have used beech as well. White oak is easiest for me to get locally because there are so many of the trees around, but I really enjoy the look of live oak as well. As leaf litter I prefer to mix different species, shapes, and sizes for a more "natural" mixed leaf litter feel. 

I just wish I had a good source for the live oak now


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I just collected a large garbage bag full of live oak. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Evan Keller (Dec 4, 2008)

Yea I agree, I think it is the best. My only source is the trees that I can scavenge from while on vacation once a year....
I wonder if willow oak would be another cool alternative, they have similarly small leaves but they aren't evergreen like live oak.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

As long as they are from safe areas (not sprayed, area with low automotive traffic, etc) the I'd be willing to give any oak a test. The thicker the leaves the longer they tend to last, so you may want to test how long they last.

Spaff - I'm up into my ears in ugly oak at the moment, but I may want to snag some later in the summer when I revamp some of my tanks?


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Evan, I like the look of willow oak in a tank, but I do the mix as well. I like the idea that some decomposes faster than others and provides a constant food for the microfauna

KeroKero, yep! just shoot me a PM when you're ready. I have it most of the time.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Will do!

I also like having a "primary leaf" in a mix, and then will change that primary mix depending on the tank. Sometimes I do it because the frogs may like some leaves over others, sometimes just to fit the "look" of the tank. I like having each tank have it's own personality, much like the frogs in them  Leaf litter does that just as much as the planting and furniture layout!


----------



## Evan Keller (Dec 4, 2008)

That's a good point, having a faster decomposing leaf in the mix is definitely a plus especially for keeping healthy microfauna populations.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

It's always good to toss in some fast decomposing leaves in when you need a microfauna boost! I keep around some japanese maple just for this. I have plenty of it and it goes so fast the springs and isopods are all over it!


----------

